

Show HN: Beamly OnDemand - guynesher

About two months ago I participated in the DevLabLive hackathon and developed (along with a friend) a small Chrome extension that embed Beamly historical tweets (the relevant tweets that came out while the show was airing for the first time) into the most popular VOD platforms (in the uk).<p>I really enjoyed the hackathon and with the help of the beamly team we are finally able to officially release the plugin.<p>More information about the plugin can be found here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.beamly.com&#x2F;beamly-ondemand-plugin-bbc-iplayer-itv-player-4od&#x2F;<p>And of course the code is up in Github:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gnesher&#x2F;beamly-chrome-plugin<p>Would love to hear your thoughts :)
======
guynesher
and we got some coverage :) [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/07/16/beamly-
ondemand-twitte...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/07/16/beamly-ondemand-
twitter-dvr-bbc-iplayer-itv-player-4od/)

